# Brewtus steam boiler filling during shot



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Recently while pulling a shot my Brewtus has started deciding that it needs to refill the steam boiler which kills the pressure at the group and spoils the shot. Is there anything that would make it more prone to doing this while pulling a shot? It can sit idle for an hour without refilling the steam boiler but soon as I decide to pull a shot it develops a sense of urgency.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Mine does it at odd times but never during a shot. If you bought from BB I would give Jordan a ring.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Not a fix obviously but in the meantime you could flick the steam boiler off for the duration of the shot. Are there any signs of steam or water leaks around the steam boiler?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Recently while pulling a shot my Brewtus has started deciding that it needs to refill the steam boiler which kills the pressure at the group and spoils the shot. Is there anything that would make it more prone to doing this while pulling a shot? It can sit idle for an hour without refilling the steam boiler but soon as I decide to pull a shot it develops a sense of urgency.


The steam boilers are overfilled a little by a delay in the autofill box when the water hits the probe tip, this prevents them trying to fill when you draw steam (if you use enough steam of course they will fill) or pull a shot. If this didn't happen the steam boiler would be filling often and causing problems. So if that makes sense then hypersensitivity can be caused by steam boilers that have the water just at the level of the probe tip. When you pull a shot there is a dip in temp as cold water enters the HX, this could make the heating element come on a bit longer and the disturbance in the water level as it heats more than when in a steady state, just enough to trigger the autofill.

So causes are: A very slow leak (vac breaker safety valve etc..) gradually dropping the level when the machine is left idle.

This theory can be quickly tested, when the machine has been sat idle for the length of time the problem happens, draw about 30ml from the HW tap and wait, does it autofill within 20 seconds? Then leave it again and repeat. if you find you can trigger the autofill like this, then you have a possible slow leak and you might also find your steam boiler is cycling the heating elements more often than it used to.

The other possibilities are

1. faulty or scaled up (other debris) in the autofill solenoid causing problems and allowing some water out of the steam boiler when pulling a shot, but this is unlikely....or at least the more awkward option to investigate.

2. bad connection to the level probe (the vibration of pulling a shot disturbs the connection)...can be tested by fiddling with the probe wire each end (where it connects) while the machine is on.

It's a pity manufacturers don't routinely put a lockout on the service boiler fill when a shot is being pulled (Vesuvius does of course)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Not a fix obviously but in the meantime you could flick the steam boiler off for the duration of the shot. Are there any signs of steam or water leaks around the steam boiler?


Good shout, probably drink less than three milky drinks a week now so dunno why I even have it on.



DavecUK said:


> So causes are: A very slow leak (vac breaker safety valve etc..) gradually dropping the level when the machine is left idle.
> 
> This theory can be quickly tested, when the machine has been sat idle for the length of time the problem happens, draw about 30ml from the HW tap and wait, does it autofill within 20 seconds? Then leave it again and repeat. if you find you can trigger the autofill like this, then you have a possible slow leak and you might also find your steam boiler is cycling the heating elements more often than it used to.


I took about 45ml out (bit more than planned), waited took out 30 maybe and it refilled. The steam was a bit 'spitty' earlier and I'm sure the idle pressure has crept up slightly. I'll check for leaks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wee hiss from the safety valve, gave it a good tap with a screwdriver, nipped up all the connections. Pulled a 40 sec shot and it was fine, let's see how it goes.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If in doubt, give it a firm tap (wallop)...usually sorts most things out, lol!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine fills at seemingly random times (though rarely). It's annoying because when it refills the thermosyphon loses heat and I come to use the machine and find then group is only warm. I have to run the pump for a few seconds until water comes then let it heat up again. If it happens when I'm standing at the machine it's no problem because I just run water through the group right away. No idea what causes it but I'm assuming it's a design flaw in the Brewtus.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Mine fills at seemingly random times (though rarely). It's annoying because when it refills the thermosyphon loses heat and I come to use the machine and find then group is only warm. I have to run the pump for a few seconds until water comes then let it heat up again. If it happens when I'm standing at the machine it's no problem because I just run water through the group right away. No idea what causes it but I'm assuming it's a design flaw in the Brewtus.


It is a result of a design flaw in the Brewtus....something they should have changed by now.....I told them about it (and why it happens) nearly 10 years ago.


----------

